# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  موقع - يخليك مهندس كمبيوتر ؟

## احمد الحبر

*موقع - يخليك مهندس كمبيوتر ؟

لا تقول اكلم الصيانة بعد اليوم

بس أدعو لصاحب الموقع تلبية لطلبه




ونصيحتي احفظوه بالمفضلة




الموقع:


http://www.mowafak.org






*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*شكراً ياشيخ
ولله موقع جميل ومرتب بصورة جيدة
وفعلاً فيه العديد من حلول الحاسوب
والأجمل الويندوز 7
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*الف شكر اخ احمد الحبر
وجزاه الف خير صاحب الموقع
موقع حقيقة مفيد جدا
*

----------


## النسر2

*تسلم ومشكور جدا على هذا الجهد المقدر 
*

----------


## ياسر جبرالله

*تسلم ياراقى افادك الله وجزاك عنا خير
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*موقع في قمة الروعه مشكور كتير عليه وان شالله في ميزان حسناتك 
وجزا الله صاحب الموقع خير الجزاء ولوالديه الرحمه والمغفره
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## mosabslb

*الموقع قيم جزاكم الله خير
*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## abnalwaleed1

*الموقع لا يعمل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*الله عليك .... تسلم وبالتوفيق انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*نتمني ان نستفيد جميعاً وجزاك الله خيراً
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*عظم الله اجرك
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*ألف شكر لك ود الحبر والشكر موصول مقدماً لصاحب الموقع ... أثابكما الله.
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الف شكر ياروعة
                        	*

----------


## RASHED

*تسلم يارائع بالجد موقع رائع ومرتب
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*موقع اكثر من رائع
اقدر اقول وجدت ضالتي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله  ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناته ويزيدو كمان وكمان
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*ربنا يديك وصاحب الموقع الفي مرادة
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*تسلم يا حبيــــــــب
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*شكرا علي المجهود
                        	*

----------


## عبدوش موسي

*تسلم ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## haitham1983

*مشكور يارائع
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الموقع موقوف عن الخدمه نرجو التحديث فيه وهذا القسم يحتاج خدمه كبيرة 

*

----------

